# Hunters Pay Attention!



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Got a visit from some (3) local Game Wardens yesterday, being a meat processor I am use to seeing one every now and then, but a 3 fer visit is rare. *They looked every where for everything and only found a couple of infractions. Not our infractions mind you, but some of my hunters mistakes. It was a costly learning experience for two of them as they left here and went to visit my customers at their homes. So word to the wise be careful when filling out those tags and forms. The law doesn't forgive ignorance easily.*
*Thanks Tommy:ac550:*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats sucks for them. They ought to be catching poachers instead of going to your place ticketing people who at least tried to tag their deer correctly. Easy targets I guess. It would be much harder to catch a poacher I guess. All about the money.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just curios, what kind of violations did they find ?


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I'll prolly get slamed for this. But here it is anyway. I remember an old saying I heard in court one day. Ignorance of the law IS NO EXCUSE. What ever happened to personal responsibility. A game violation is a game violation. My ignorance cost me $10,000 one time


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

They are more than likely just looking for some easy tickets to wright so they can prove they are enforcing the law. I have seen it all over the years. There are some who do their job catching the bad guys and those who want the easy work. Its human nature. I think overall they do a good job and one that I would not risk my life over.


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know what is going on over at your place but the processor I take my deer to just throw the tagged doe heads in a big trash barrel after they unload the deer from my coolers. Never understood that and am not sure what the proceedure for the tags are once the processor has the animal.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Cap-N-Red said:


> I'll prolly get slamed for this. But here it is anyway. I remember an old saying I heard in court one day. Ignorance of the law IS NO EXCUSE. What ever happened to personal responsibility. A game violation is a game violation. My ignorance cost me $10,000 one time


X2 you have got to make sure everything is correct and to the letter of the law.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

nautic2200 said:


> I don't know what is going on over at your place but the processor I take my deer to just throw the tagged doe heads in a big trash barrel after they unload the deer from my coolers. Never understood that and am not sure what the proceedure for the tags are once the processor has the animal.


Once the deer is received by the processor, he logs it in as to what sex it was, and other information. At the point he is attesting as to what it is and he would be risking his license if he were to falsify the records.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tommy, a good reminder.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

wow


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gee guys, it's part of the Wardens job to do that...just like writing a ticket is part of a cop's job. They're enforcing laws that are on the books...surely you're not saying that they should only enforce "some" laws and not all or are you?

If you as a hunter do your job and fill your tags and logs out right you won't have a problem.

TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been there when the Wardens wrote citations for improper tags on redfish for over an hour, among other violations. There comment was if your out here fishing, you have the license and the responsibility use it properly. 

Also been there when they walked into camp as folks were coming in from the morning hunt with deer in the bed of the truck, no tags at that point in time, as I am sure a LOT of folks here have done including myself. They were very polite as the deer were tagged properly and the citations were signed and handed out. 

I don't understand why folks figure they aren't doing their jobs or should be doing something else. Hell they are stretched thin as it is, and this is part of their job, to inspect and monitor the processing facilities. 

If you can't read or write, then get your moma to fill your tags out properly, don't blame them for being stupid. Hell you can look at the picture in the book they give you when you get your license, and see how it should be. It isn't there fault there are dumb people out there hunting, but it's there job to enforce the laws.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cap-N-Red said:


> I'll prolly get slamed for this. But here it is anyway. I remember an old saying I heard in court one day. Ignorance of the law IS NO EXCUSE. What ever happened to personal responsibility. A game violation is a game violation. My ignorance cost me $10,000 one time


was that from the gill nets across the both ends of saluri bayou on a full moon night as you drug a floating shrimp net back and forth behind your boat, that you thought was all legal? 

:rotfl:

**ducking and running **


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree with TH. Someone comes on the board and gives a friendly reminder to check our tags closely when tagging an animal, and some folks on here turn it into a bashing of the game wardens ?? Wow, must be nice to have jobs like those bashers that can apparently decide which of their job duties they do or don't chose to perform...

My FIL and I went on a doe hunt after X-mas. He got 2 and took them to a processor in Riverside. He accidentally tagged one doe with a mule deer tag. Happened about 7:00 p.m. one night as he was tagging a deer, in the field, before getting it back to camp (which is the legal way to do it). Honest mistake. Game warden make a check of the processor, and found the mistake. Called my FIL, called the owner of the land out in San Angelo, called my FIL again. Showed up at my FIL's house, talked to him again. Told him be believed it was an honest mistake, but to be more careful in the future. No ticket.

Just a man doing a job and trying to do the best job he can. Wardens (for the most part) are not just trying to write tickets, they are outdoors men/women just like us and they are doing their jobs. 

If you don't like the job they do, then stay out of the fields/lakes/bays/woods and you won't have to worry about one showing up and checking you to make sure you are doing everything the legal way ....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

More poachers caught at the taxidermist and meat lockers than red handed thats why. They dont tell you how to mow yards dont get down on them, they all have college educations most cops dont.


----------



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Wow you guys make some good points, I guess my goal in the post was awareness! Rather or not the Game Warden or in this case (wardens) are right,wrong or just doing what they want was not my reason for this warning. I just was letting my 2 cool brothers know that they are in fact checking at the processors for mistakes. The first violation was improperly tagged game(wrong tag) the second violation was a replacement liscense was used to tag a deer that had already been tagged from the original liscense(retailers error) how ever both of my clients had contacted me to let me know it was ultimately thier fault rather innocent or not, they admitted fault that is why when they do have their day in court or JP they will probably find leanency (spell check off) towards them. I can attest to this the GW up here are serious about their jobs, but if they think your trying to abide by the law they will work with you, conversely break it intentionally and you will feel the wrath. I just was letting you guys know that you need to pay attention. The law is there to help us all. Processors are required to keep documentation for two years at the location, if the processor closes, the paperwork must be surrendered to the state. Throwing all the paperwork away is not the proper thing to do.
Thanks for your responses
Tommyh:


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

nautic2200 said:


> I don't know what is going on over at your place but the processor I take my deer to just throw the tagged doe heads in a big trash barrel after they unload the deer from my coolers. Never understood that and am not sure what the proceedure for the tags are once the processor has the animal.


I've taken many deer to Midways in Katy and they cut the antlers off and give them to me with the tag still on them, they don't take any hunting license info just my personal info so they can call me when the meat is processed.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I just heard a story this weekend of a guy that got a visit from the GW at his house. $580 fine for using a mule deer tag on a white-tail.

When my son was filling out the tag on his buck, I caught him filling out the mule deer tag. He moved to the correct tag immediately, but it is an easy enough mistake to make - you're looking for a buck tag and there's one on the top right corner on the license. Then you read #11 mule deer.



IceColdTexan said:


> I've taken many deer to Midways in Katy and they cut the antlers off and give them to me with the tag still on them, they don't take any hunting license info just my personal info so they can call me when the meat is processed.


I didn't know there was any other way that they did it until this year. Took a couple of deer to Granzins in New Braunfels - they were very particular that the tag stayed with the deer. I have read that the tag must stay with the animal until final disposition of the carcass. I guess final disposition means there ain't nothin left but the eatin...


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Gee guys, it's part of the Wardens job to do that...just like writing a ticket is part of a cop's job. They're enforcing laws that are on the books...surely you're not saying that they should only enforce "some" laws and not all or are you?
> 
> If you as a hunter do your job and fill your tags and logs out right you won't have a problem.
> 
> TH


X1000! It is part of their job to go to the processor as well to make sure they, as well as the hunter, are doing what they are supposed to do. I promise you, most of them would rather be out catching poachers.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Cap-N-Red said:


> I'll prolly get slamed for this. But here it is anyway. I remember an old saying I heard in court one day. Ignorance of the law IS NO EXCUSE. What ever happened to personal responsibility. A game violation is a game violation. My ignorance cost me $10,000 one time


You committed a voilation? I'm totally shocked at you old reprobate! lol But I totally agree with you!


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Gee guys, it's part of the Wardens job to do that...just like writing a ticket is part of a cop's job. They're enforcing laws that are on the books...surely you're not saying that they should only enforce "some" laws and not all or are you?
> 
> Then tell them to go to the jettys and make sure those illegals aren't keeping everything they catch or have a liscense.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Deboned meat*

I debone all my meat @ home, bag it then freeze it until all the processors deer processing slows down. What about having the tags/head for that meat?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

jacobp80 said:


> Trouthunter said:
> 
> 
> > Gee guys, it's part of the Wardens job to do that...just like writing a ticket is part of a cop's job. They're enforcing laws that are on the books...surely you're not saying that they should only enforce "some" laws and not all or are you?
> ...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I can't figure it out either.*

I do my own "processing" and I am never sure what is correct. Field butchering, camp butchering, ranch house butchering????? Meat in freezer at the ranch house....meat in Igloo at the ranch house, then in your car going home, then in your home freezer????? Do tags stay with dumped carcass or go with the meat?????

And keep in mind there is a history of wardens being found to be wrong and their opinions slapped down. Anyone remember when they tried to say you couldn't filet speckled trout at the motel, condo cleaning table....like when you stayed several days at Port Mansfield you werent supposed to filet and freeze your catch???? That got "clarified" in the fisherman's favor.

I double dog dare TPWD to get on this forum, answer questions about this and then put up a FAQ page on their website.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

This is bad for the fellas but I have to say do it right and you have no need to worry... As for them being easy targets yep I guess so ...Just like with cops and speed traps ...gotta make the money when times are tough


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Personally, I think all law enforcement should prioritize their attack on crime. I say clean up the gangs, drug dealing and murders in the neighborhoods before you sit on the side of the road and nab people going a little over the speed limit. Game wardens should clean up poachers, tresspassers, and the ******* east texas theives that loot your camp while you're gone, before they worry about someone who mistakenly filled out a tag. It's like the red light cameras, they don't stop violations they just make millions off of it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

there's a certain type of pen I bought that only comes off with warm soap water.. nothing else... can reuse the tags multiple times until they started making you cut the dates out.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> there's a certain type of pen I bought that only comes off with warm soap water.. nothing else... can reuse the tags multiple times until they started making you cut the dates out.


haha i thought i was the only one who knew about that


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> I do my own "processing" and I am never sure what is correct. Field butchering, camp butchering, ranch house butchering????? Meat in freezer at the ranch house....meat in Igloo at the ranch house, then in your car going home, then in your home freezer????? Do tags stay with dumped carcass or go with the meat?????


According to the wardens I've talked to the tag stays with the animal until it has reached the processor for final processing (which it is logged into his books or the tag stays with the meat) or your residence where it is to be processed, and a camphouse/ranch house/ duck camp/ deer camp is not considered your residence unless you live there all the time.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Being a pure constitutionalists I believe that the powers of unreasonable search and seizure are a blasphemy to our constitution. Just because we are hunting or fishing why do we need to be harassed for no other aparent reason besides we are participating in the sport. I am not sure how those who do not agree with me would feel if you were just randomly pulled you over and your vehicle and documents were checked. Lets see some real investigation and law enforcement instead of the referee mentality that I have seen. No axe to grind here unless you consider getting a ticket for no fire extinguisher on my first boat that had enclosed tanks some 30 years ago. I just don't like being jacked with to see if I might be doing someting wrong.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

IceColdTexan said:


> Personally, I think all law enforcement should prioritize their attack on crime. I say clean up the gangs, drug dealing and murders in the neighborhoods before you sit on the side of the road and nab people going a little over the speed limit. Game wardens should clean up poachers, tresspassers, and the ******* east texas theives that loot your camp while you're gone, before they worry about someone who mistakenly filled out a tag. It's like the red light cameras, they don't stop violations they just make millions off of it.


Green for you, this was exactly what I was thinking.

And what soap said about getting a $500+ ticket for using the wrong tag accidentally, is a chicken **** money grab by that warden IMO.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Are you saying?*



drathe3112 said:


> According to the wardens I've talked to the tag stays with the animal until it has reached the processor for final processing (which it is logged into his books or the tag stays with the meat) or your residence where it is to be processed, and a camphouse/ranch house/ duck camp/ deer camp is not considered your residence unless you live there all the time.


Are you saying that when I am an overnight guest at a friend's ranch house in S. Texas (this is a non-commercial ranch not a pay hunt) that I must not process my deer there, but must keep it whole and tagged until I get back to my own home. i.e. I must haul a whole stinking bloody field dressed tagged deer from S. Tex to NE Tex in my vehicle and process it at home? I must not use the SS tables and sinks, electric hoist and vacuum sealer available at the ranch house, but must do it at my city house after a 7 hour drive home on Sunday?

I mean if your warden is right, the deer has to be left whole to show the sex, antler width etc wouldnt it?

(This sounds like the old Port Mansfield erroneous Warden belief against filleting at the rented condo cleaning tables that I spoke of.)


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Fish4it said:


> Being a pure constitutionalists I believe that the powers of unreasonable search and seizure are a blasphemy to our constitution. Just because we are hunting or fishing why do we need to be harassed for no other aparent reason besides we are participating in the sport. I am not sure how those who do not agree with me would feel if you were just randomly pulled you over and your vehicle and documents were checked. Lets see some real investigation and law enforcement instead of the referee mentality that I have seen. No axe to grind here unless you consider getting a ticket for no fire extinguisher on my first boat that had enclosed tanks some 30 years ago. I just don't like being jacked with to see if I might be doing someting wrong.


I am with you on this one. Everybody will tell you they have more powers granted to them (as far as search and seizure) by the state. Bullcrap. The law books are printed so show me where it is written. I even asked the game warden that searches the hotel room refrigerators in Kingsville, Texas on every Sunday of opening weekend. I asked what gave him the right. His answer from his mouth to my ear was we have no more authority than any other officer, we simply rely on the myth. He did ask so I gave him permission. I can't wait until the next one just walks in and searches. We are going to have a problem.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Are you saying that when I am an overnight guest at a friend's ranch house in S. Texas (this is a non-commercial ranch not a pay hunt) that I must not process my deer there, but must keep it whole and tagged until I get back to my own home. i.e. I must haul a whole stinking bloody field dressed tagged deer from S. Tex to NE Tex in my vehicle and process it at home? I must not use the SS tables and sinks, electric hoist and vacuum sealer available at the ranch house, but must do it at my city house after a 7 hour drive home on Sunday?
> 
> I mean if your warden is right, the deer has to be left whole to show the sex, antler width etc wouldnt it?
> 
> (This sounds like the old Port Mansfield erroneous Warden belief against filleting at the rented condo cleaning tables that I spoke of.)


no, you can quarter your animal and put in an ice chest... cook what you want there in camp if need be... keep the tag and proof of sex for travel home, which can be horns, doe head, or even a landowner signed document stating the sex so you don't have to take the doe head with you


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here - maybe this will help.
[source - TDCAA - Texas District and County Attorneys Association - author - Boyd Kennedy Attorney for TPWD in 2005



Boyd Kennedy said:


> For reasons unknown to me, Texans have developed many myths about game warden S&S powers. I typically don't try to dispel the myths, but in this forum I think it important to do so.
> 
> In reality, game wardens have the same power of arrest as any other peace officer, and operate under most (but not all) of the search and seizure powers and restrictions of any other peace officer. One of you has related a situation that sounds like a warden started believing the myth and overstepped his authority. Nuff said on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## today1 (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes WOW!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hell jacobp80, if you see that stuff tell them yourself.

I don't fish jetties.

TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't agree with raiding a processor for tags in that manner, other violations yes but not for improperly filled out tags. The point of filling them out the way we do is to keep them from being re-used as far as I can tell. If these people took their deer to the processor with the tag on it then the tag has been used and they're not getting it back so what's the real point of writing a ticket on that one? Sure if they're in the field and didn't cut out the date or whatever then a ticket is just but doesn't seem to be anything more than collecting cash in a case like this. I haven't read the thread though, maybe I missed something.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

drathe3112 said:


> According to the wardens I've talked to the tag stays with the animal until it has reached the processor for final processing (which it is logged into his books or the tag stays with the meat) or your residence where it is to be processed, and a camphouse/ranch house/ duck camp/ deer camp is not considered your residence unless you live there all the time.


This from TP&WD website: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/storage/

*Cold Storage or Processing Facility*

A cold storage or processing facility may be established anywhere, including on property where hunting is conducted. It must be a stationary facility designed and constructed for the purpose of processing and/or storing game animals and game birds. A person may place and maintain, or possess, in a cold storage or processing facility, lawfully killed game birds and game animals not in excess of the number permitted to be possessed by law, if:

the owner, operator, or lessee of the cold storage or processing facility maintains the record book as required by law with the name of all persons placing game animals or game birds in storage, the number and species of all game animals and game birds in storage, and the date each game animal or game bird was placed in storage (information must be entered into the record book before game is placed in storage);
tags or permits, when applicable, remain attached to birds until the birds are finally processed.
tags or permits, when applicable, remain attached to deer and pronghorn antelope until the carcass is quartered; and
if a portion of a carcass is delivered to a cold storage or processing facility, the portion of the carcass must be accompanied by a wildlife resource document unless the wildlife resource has already reached a final destination and has been quartered (see note below: SAVE YOUR TAG).
*Note: The Cold Storage or Processing Facility record book is not required for a private, noncommercial, family-owned cold storage or processing facility* unless the facility is located on a hunting lease (see Definitions) and is made available to persons other than the landowner, the landowner's *nonpaying* family members, or the landowner's *nonpaying* guests. If the facility is located on property leased for hunting and made available to paying customers, all game animals and game birds placed in the facility must be entered in the cold storage record book. The carcass of a deer or antelope that is properly tagged and placed in a private cold storage or processing facility is not required to be entered in a cold storage record book.
Game birds or game animals may be stored indefinitely, provided they are maintained in an edible condition. It is unlawful for a hunter or angler, the cold storage facility owner, operator, or lessee, or any other person to store or receive for storage wildlife resources in numbers greater than the legal possession limits or that were not lawfully taken. *Free Cold Storage Record Books are available at TPWD Law Enforcement offices*. 
*NOTE: SAVE YOUR TAG and/or PERMIT.* After a wildlife resource reaches its final destination and is finally processed, tagging requirements cease. However, to prevent delay or problems (cold storage or processor refusing to accept meat, etc.) when taking portions of game (meat/head/hide) that you have processed at your home to a commercial processor or taxidermist, simply attach the appropriate hunting license tag and/or permit or a wildlife resource document to the portion of game.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thats sucks for them. They ought to be catching poachers instead of going to your place ticketing people who at least tried to tag their deer correctly. Easy targets I guess. It would be much harder to catch a poacher I guess. All about the money.


x1,000,000


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My bro runs a Taxidermist shop that we as a family started yrs back, the laws have changed on several things since we started the buss, for yrs the ONLY thing we had to keep TPW records on were deer and migratory birds for storage, tags had to remain with deer to be processed after processing we discarded ALL tags to protect the customer from any mistake they might have made in tagging as we WERE the final destination. At our shop I have seen GWs write tickets for improperly tragged deer, have seen one GW correct a mistake on several occassions. I asked him (now the capt in our area) why he did not write a ticket, his response was "I made a friend with him and he will call me if he has a problem besides he's not gonna bring an illegally tagged deer here on purpose" I have the utmost respect for him the way he carried out his job and IMO is the reason he's in the position he's in today. Common sense goes a long ways in the way wardens do their job, its just that some don't use OR have any. I have seen wardens 'drop by' our shop just to check tags on horns hanging to be mounted, when we first started removing tags was on such occassion my dad went to removing tags and was questioned as to why he was doing it, his response to the warden was to get him to do his job 'in the field' not in my shop. Today my Bro has to keep records of every deer, hunters name, tag # bla, bla, bla, he can be ticketed for not complying and he's just a taxidermist. IMO this is a bunch of BS paperwork he's having to do for the TPW...WW


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> Are you saying that when I am an overnight guest at a friend's ranch house in S. Texas (this is a non-commercial ranch not a pay hunt) that I must not process my deer there, but must keep it whole and tagged until I get back to my own home. i.e. I must haul a whole stinking bloody field dressed tagged deer from S. Tex to NE Tex in my vehicle and process it at home? I must not use the SS tables and sinks, electric hoist and vacuum sealer available at the ranch house, but must do it at my city house after a 7 hour drive home on Sunday?


Didn't say that you couldn't process at the ranch, but the tag and proof of sex has to go home with you according to the wardens. Fish are a different animal & story.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Proof of sex*

How bout a cell phone picture of the tagged head? (I'm not hauling a stinkin deer head around with my processed meat. To me this is _just_ like a warden saying you have to have a sack of speckled trout and redfish carcasses in tact to go along with your bag of fillets so he can identify and measure them....ain't playin that!)

Bottom line (and maybe we need to get our hunting and fishing organizations to lobby for this): Warden, check me in the field or on the water (I know thats more work for you). But when I get to the ranch house, motel, canal cleaning table, etc and process my catch, SORRY BUT ITS TOO LATE! NOW YOUR ACTIONS ARE TOO INTRUSIVE AND MY FREEDOMS OUTWEIGH YOUR ENFORCEMENT GOALS!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

wal1809 said:


> I am with you on this one. Everybody will tell you they have more powers granted to them (as far as search and seizure) by the state. Bullcrap. The law books are printed so show me where it is written. I even asked the game warden that searches the hotel room refrigerators in Kingsville, Texas on every Sunday of opening weekend. I asked what gave him the right. His answer from his mouth to my ear was we have no more authority than any other officer, we simply rely on the myth. He did ask so I gave him permission. I can't wait until the next one just walks in and searches. We are going to have a problem.


Either you are making this up or you talked to the most ignorant game warden in the state.

And yes, you go running your pie hole you are apt to have a problem.

GW's may search your bags, etc., in the field with neither your permission nor a warrant nor any reasonable suspicion that a law is being broken.

GW's may enter any property "where fish or wildlife is known to range" (pretty much anywhere except a habitable building) with neither the owners consent nor a warrant nor a reasonable suspicion of lawbreaking.

GWs may also do "safety checks" which often are in fact searches of your boat without reasonable suspicion, permission or warrant.

To you constitutionalists out there, your elected Texas legislators passed these laws. The fourth amendment of the Constitution protects citizens against "UNREASONABLE" search and seizure. So the question becomes what is unreasonable. In my humble opinion, they need the authority to enter private lands routinely to protect the wildlife resources of the people of the State of Texas. This USUALLY (unless they have to whack a lock, which they try to avoid) causes no injury or cost to the citizen (landowner) unless illegal activity is being conducted. I'm fine with it.

Searching your blind bag in the field while flaring birds etc., is a little closer to the line. I think I'd like to hear the arguments for that power. In short, without having heard the arguments for, I think they should have to adhere to the restraints same as any other LEO for those searches. But, they don't.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Funny I could be cleaning a killer whale and the Wardens would not say anything.


----------

